# Bare Escentuals Matte Foundation?



## wquty77 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if any of you ladies have tried their matte finish foundation? If you have do you know what color an NW45 would translate to?

	Thanks as always,


----------



## twobear (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to admit that I was a Bare Escentual hater for a LONG time but the matte foundation has changed my mind.  I have been using the product since its trial phase and I LOVE it.  I have even put my Studio Fix in a deep, dark drawer.
I am a NC45/C7 and i use Medium Dark.  It is matte but not a flat matte.  I have oily skin and i want a glow that isn't greasy.  Every time I wear it I get compliments compared to wearing my regular liquid foundation + powder.  If you are close to a Bare Escentuals store or a Sephora you can pick up a 1 week sample.


----------



## colormust (Mar 11, 2010)

love love LOVE the Matte foundation.... i suggest it for everyone ... just to try


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the matte BE. check your local sephora to get color matched.


----------



## wquty77 (Mar 11, 2010)

wow, that's really positive across the board. I was watching tiffany d's video on it and she was wearing it in the video... HER SKIN LOOKED AMAZING! So, i'm definitely going to hop on down to sephora and try it out. 

Do any of you use a primer with it?


----------



## Singbz (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi - I always use primer with my BE (and previously with all other foundations, too) and it works beautifully. It evens the skin texture out & helps the product stay on longer. Good luck !


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the BM-Matte foundation!!! It's so amazing... thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

wquty77 said:


> I love the BM-Matte foundation!!! It's so amazing... thank you all for the feedback!


 
	What color did you end up getting?


----------



## twobear (Dec 12, 2010)

NC 45 here and I had started a BM hate group for darker skinned ladies.  Now, I have to admit, it is my go to foundation.  I haven't used my Studio Fix since the BM Matte release.  Try a 1 week sample from a Sephora or from a BE store.  That is how I got hooked.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 12, 2010)

I absolutely hate that I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me.  Ulta also carries BE so I wonder if they do the sample thing, anyone know?


----------



## annjr2003 (Dec 14, 2010)

MAChostage said:


> I absolutely hate that I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me.  Ulta also carries BE so I wonder if they do the sample thing, anyone know?



 	If I'm not mistaken, the sample thing was a promotional item when matte first came out. But hopefully someone at Ulta can get you matched.

  	I've been wearing BE for nearly four years now and really love it. I'm Medium Dark. When I was wearing MAC, I was NC50/NW45 and the Medium Dark is a perfect match.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bare Escentuals is tricky. You really have to be color matched. The color that I was given looks darker then my skin but it actually blended in the best. I never would have choosen it for myself.


----------



## thebeautybible (May 26, 2011)

I love matte for a more full coverage and a flawless coverage. Matte makes your skin look amazing. I would be a little wary if you have really dry skin but most skin types it looks great. I tend to use matte at night time for my flawless look!


----------

